# Abegweit Kennel Club Dog Show 2010



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This was an outdoor show held in Prince Edward Island, Canada! I met a lot of dogs and a lot of nice people. I tried to get pics of all the breeds the regular posters here own, but I failed on a couple... I didn't get a single papillon picture, for example! In my defense, I was helping out a bit with them, so I was holding dogs half the time and wasn't able to snap pictures. (My friend did get one of Dexter, who has the same dad as my Crystal.) Here's what I got, though (will take three posts to fit all the photos):










The judges were all from other countries (Australia, Malaysia, and Finland), so uncropped dogs stood more of a chance here.





































The elkhound pups were adorable (and vocal)! This next dane was massive and gorgeous:





































That was the only rottie in the entire show. My friend got a better shot of its face.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Smooth chow. I had a nice chat with the owner, who said that they are very uncommon around here, and that most people think her girl is small, when she's actually large for a chow. BYB chows look SO different.










The French bulldog cackle is great.



















The handler in grey was impressed that I knew what these German pinschers were and didn't think they were "little dobes" or "big minpins," like most people do. Also, after meeting these, I now want one.





































There were several Basenji there, in b/w, brindle and red/white, but this one was the prettiest (in my opinion, anyway. A red one did better in the shows).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That Afghan was the softest dog I have ever touched.




























It's an Icesis and a Wally!










It was a really hot day.










I am so bummed that I didn't get a shot of this GSD's head -- I really liked its head. (Edit: Aha! My friend got one.)





































That's it! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All lovely dogs!  Thank you so much for sharing the fun you had. What a lovely day you had.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the pictures!!  Is that an English Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Those pics are great!!! Looks like you had an awesome day 

...I'm jealous


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think those are American cockers, but I'm not great at telling the difference.

And it was fun, but 10 hours in the sun is NOT good for a pale redhead like me. Even though I applied sunscreen multiple times and wore 3/4 length sleeves and a hat, I got burned on my arms, neck, and nose/cheeks. I look terrible! At least I met a lot of nice dogs. I really want a German Pinscher now!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Those are Americans. Cocker Spaniels (they're not officially called American Cocker Spaniels, they are just listed as Cocker Spaniel on the AKC site) and English Cockers look significantly different


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

The quickest way I can tell the difference is to look at the head. American heads look like a circle with a square, English heads look like two bricks.









American on the right, English on the left. Though a profile would be more helpful, you can get the idea.

ETA: LOL! I just noticed, the Afgan puppy at the end of the first post is on an "I <3 my Mutt" leash!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Isn't that pup cute? She was just spectating today, but will be showing in the future.

I talked to a bunch of people... the guy with the mantle great dane was super nice, as were a couple of the dobe people (I have no idea what all of these letters mean, but their dobe was "BIS/BOSS/BPSS Ch. Gatehouse Dolce Vita, TT"), one of the Samoyed ladies and the lady in grey who was handling the German pinschers. I talked to the chow's owner for a while, and my friend cuddled a tricolor cocker spaniel puppy for quite some time! The lady with the lighter afghan let us pat her after my friend asked if the dog's fur was as soft as it looked (it was). There were a few unfriendly people there, but overall it was a pretty relaxed, fun show.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> BIS/BOSS/BPSS Ch. Gatehouse Dolce Vita, TT


Best In Show/Best Opposite Sex in Specialty Show/Best Puppy in Specialty Show Champion Gatehouse Dolce Vita, Temperament Tested


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing. I loved the dobie shots, and the afghan ones too.


----------



## Echo (Jun 9, 2010)

I will take all three please!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll take the smooth Chow, please


----------

